# sigma 50-200mm lens



## Kimbalina81 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi!

I have a Canon Rebel xti with a recently purchased Sigma 50-200mm lens- what are your thoughts on this lens' capabilities for wedding photography?

K


----------



## jaomul (Nov 2, 2011)

Try taking shots with this lens in a low light scenario such as a church. If it is the f4/5.6 version I think you will struggle to get good results,even if its the OS version.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 2, 2011)

You left out an important part of that lens's name...the F4-5.6 part.  
That is the part that tells you that the maximum aperture of this lens is F4 at 50mm changes to F5.6 as you zoom out to 200mm.

Considering that wedding photography can often be in challenging (low) light situations, a maximum aperture of only F4 to F5.6 may be very limiting.

That is why most professional wedding photographers use lenses that have a maximum aperture of F2.8 or larger.  It lets more light into the camera, allowing for a faster shutter speed (and or lower ISO) which can lead to better photo.

It's very common for wedding photographers to be using one of the 70-200mm lenses.  Canon has 4 different models...two F4 versions and two F2.8 versions.  The best one being the 70-200mm F2.8 L IS II.


----------

